# DID YOU BECOME A MUM THIS YEAR?



## ElaineMc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, 


I'm a freelance journalist and I write for the women's magazines and the national newspapers. Believe it or not, my thoughts have started to turn to Christmas (I know - I'm sorry!!) and I'm looking for someone who became a mum this year trying to conceive for a long time and is now looking forward to their first Christmas with their baby/babies.


You would need to be identified and be happy to be pictured with your baby, but you will be paid for taking part and you would receive a full readback of your story before it was published. 


If you're interested, please email me on [email protected] with a brief outline of your story and a contact number and I'll get back to you. 


I'll look forward to hearing from you! 


Thanks and best wishes,


Elaine


----------

